# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  cant see where to get my free bottle

## pyrosmurf

followed link to register to forums and was suppose to get a free bottle.. cannot find link.
pls help

----------


## *Admin*

check your email....

----------


## gazza1980

I too was wonderin this I have no message in my email who is the email from can U resend

----------


## lilboy99

is there really even a free bottle???

----------


## Hitman Heimler

I think you have to buy something in order to get it free. Anyone have a solid answer?

----------


## *Admin*

you should receive an email about that... check in your junk mail perhaps...

----------


## oohrahbrent

I sent several messeges to them and never got a reply from anyone. I call BS on the whole free bottle thing. I check my email several times a day and nothing. It doesn't say anywhere in there that you have to buy something first. Its false advertising is what it is.

----------


## leather daddy

lols

----------


## lovbyts

I want my free bottle too!!!!

Hell for the knowledge gained from this site and being basically the ONLY aas related board/forum that doesn't promote bogus UGLs and is more concerned about peoples health and well being than products they are lucky there is not a membership fee.

----------


## Ab1217

i cant find any free bottle link damnit!

----------


## Quintz

I think they're bull shitting us. I'm leaving this forum. Asshole admins.

----------


## bdos

> I want my free bottle too!!!!
> 
> Hell for the knowledge gained from this site and being basically the ONLY aas related board/forum that doesn't promote bogus UGLs and is more concerned about peoples health and well being than products they are lucky there is not a membership fee.


Haha 

i get it funny cause its true

----------


## Vettester

> i cant find any free bottle link damnit!


You will, or should have received an email within a day or so of signing up. It's no problem, if you didn't we will get you fixed up with Admin and get it taken care of. It's a No Member Left Behind policy  :Smilie: 




> I think they're bull shitting us. I'm leaving this forum. Asshole admins.


This is a No BS zone with the staff. Like mentioned above, it should have arrived via email. There could have been a glitch, maybe caught in SPAM, I dunno. If you check back in, I will personally see that your request gets in the right hands. I'll even help you make the best choices with the different products, depending on what your situation is.

----------


## *Admin*

Let me help you out with this right now... 

FREEBOTTLE2012 <--- is the coupon code to enter at checkout enjoy!

----------


## dvancamp

doesnt work you shit

----------


## *Admin*

> doesnt work you shit



Excuse me.... I will post this one more time it IS the code that is to be used upon check out... I have checked it myself it worked perfect... thank you!


*FREEBOTTLE2012* <---is the coupon code to enter at checkout

----------


## Bilal khan

How can i got my free bottle

----------


## gixxerboy1

did you read this thread?
goto the site and at the check out use the coupon code admin posted 2 times

----------


## *Admin*

*FORUMREF2012* <---is the coupon code to enter at checkout

click on the buysteroids banner use the code at checkout  :Smilie:

----------


## trippy1995

doesnt work for me -.-

----------


## rockman2010

The code listed above is correct but you have to spend 70.00 on fake steroids ...none of these are real. How do I know, I just bought 260.00 of crap. I should have known that noone is going to start giving away bottles of illegal substances. These shipped from Humble, Texas. The govt would shut them down asap if these were real. Please don't waste your money. I bought some Clenbuterol and took two and fell asleep....lol It is all knockoffs. Please spread the word

----------


## gixxerboy1

> The code listed above is correct but you have to spend 70.00 on fake steroids...none of these are real. How do I know, I just bought 260.00 of crap. I should have known that noone is going to start giving away bottles of illegal substances. These shipped from Humble, Texas. The govt would shut them down asap if these were real. Please don't waste your money. I bought some Clenbuterol and took two and fell asleep....lol It is all knockoffs. Please spread the word


it says so one the site. No where does it claim to be steroids .
They do work,

----------


## Woodzy1990

You have to buy something over 70 dollars to receive a free bottle, I'm quite angry about this and I got the email I don't like when people do this I think they should give us all a free bottle for fake advertisement, who agrees

----------


## MuscleInk

I didn't take them up on the free offer. I joined for education and already had access to supplies. I'd be surprised if our board sponsor didn't have the terms of the free supplement listed somewhere. They are a good company and I've never had a problem with their ancillary products.

----------


## *Admin*

This is a copy of what is sent to you at registration... 


Thank you for registering to the Steroid .com Forums!

Please enjoy a *FREE Bottle of your choice (up to $210.00) from our
sponsors, http://www.BuySteroids.com! Simply enter the following coupon
code at the top of the checkout page along with *ANY* purchase and choose
your free product. Thank you again for joining our community and we look
forward to seeing you online!
Coupon Code: FORUMREF2012

All the best,
Steroid.com Forums

----------


## josephrebensky

thtwgrver

----------


## Silat50

You will get it. I just joined today and got the email. You get a "free" bottle after you give THEM ypour credit card info and buy a bottle of something first. Real nice business practice,right?

----------


## Junior619

they did send me in email in my junk but how to use it i dont know

----------


## leoascencio

Have not got any email for free bottle

----------


## Smallbeef123

We have to buy something...... i wrote the activation code, but you have to buy something else,what ever, ITS NOT FREE AT ALL

----------

